# Glen Roy.



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi All, This is how far I am on with the Glen Roy.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/glenroy003.jpg/


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

See HERE for a particularly fine photograph of the Glenroy.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Which GLENROY?


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

As photo above.
ATB Marsh.


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi thanks for the photo, this is the plan I have. Not sure about the masts well the posts that run up the masts, are they vents?
ATB Marsh.
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

This one, presumeably.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Marsh. said:


> Hi thanks for the photo, this is the plan I have. Not sure about the masts well the posts that run up the masts, are they vents?
> ATB Marsh.
> [URL="http://
> 
> ...


 They are heavy-lift derricks-only rigged for lifts over 5 tons.


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help.
ATB Marsh.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Click HERE for a fine picture of a sister ship with all her gear rigged-excepting heavy-lift derricks.


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, a lot of gear.
Marsh.


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hugh, I don't think the plan is the one above in your post. I think it's the Demodocus built Vickers-Armstrongs, Walker Naval Yard renamed Glen Roy in1970.
ATB Marsh.
NO I THINK THIS POST WRONG, NOW I THINK IT'S THE ONE HUGH POSTED. Marsh.


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, Please have a look at the plan and see where the anchor chain is going, will it not go to the windlass on the forecastle deck.
ATB Marsh.
PS This is an old plan so might not be up to it.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Marsh. said:


> Hi thanks for the photo, this is the plan I have. Not sure about the masts well the posts that run up the masts, are they vents?
> ATB Marsh.
> [URL="http://
> 
> ...


 It really does surprise me to see the name of this ship split into two words.
I first knew this ship as H.M.S. Glenroy during the war when I was in another ship on an operation with her. During the early 1950's I sailed seven voyages in her as 3rd & 2nd mate but I have never ever before seen her name spelt Glen Roy!


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the plan should show more sheer.


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi All, Up to this with Glenroy. Marsh.
http://imageshack.us/a/img811/8400/q7ns.jpg


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Job done.

http://imageshack.us/a/img580/5681/j555.jpg


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Marsh! It looks like you were inspired by Hugh's fine picture.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Yes that was a good photo from Hugh.
Marsh.


----------

